# Got My ACS result today...



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Got MY ACS result, says Security Admin i.e. MODL and CSL............ my turn now to say Yippiee............ Got it... 

I am so happy today...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:



mr.india said:


> Got MY ACS result, says Security Admin i.e. MODL and CSL............ my turn now to say Yippiee............ Got it...
> 
> I am so happy today...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

congrats..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Got MY ACS result, says Security Admin i.e. MODL and CSL............ my turn now to say Yippiee............ Got it...
> 
> I am so happy today...


hey nice to know that man...congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2: for double treat..first of all ACS result and then on MOD/CSL...

u r not far behind then me....u wll be then first to apply visa as i might do it in the dec end....


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Got MY ACS result, says Security Admin i.e. MODL and CSL............ my turn now to say Yippiee............ Got it...
> 
> I am so happy today...


Wow that’s really awesome. You have passed the first hurdle. Congrat….. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

amazing, congratulations.. start the application preps now and wish u luck for IELTS


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats Man!!!!!


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

hey congratsssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Cintai, Gaurav, Anj, pgb, Pankaj, Faheen and Amaslam.......... for your goood wishes.  

I Sincerely thank everyone on this forum for their support and guidance, as I wouldn't have cleared ACS without everyone's help. And look forward for guidance on visa application process tooo ........ :confused2::confused2:

Our IELTS is tomorrow (speaking test) and rest on 7th Nov. 
We are planning to file visa application in last week of November once I have IELTS results.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wish you luck with the ielts, those who take the test are very sweet and its a piece of cake, go confident

cheers
anj


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations ......

One Major milestone reached.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

royen said:


> Congratulations ......
> 
> One Major milestone reached.


Thanks Man... yes, first milestone achieved.. Thanks everyone...
thank you God..! ray:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> wish you luck with the ielts, those who take the test are very sweet and its a piece of cake, go confident
> 
> cheers
> anj


Thanks I really wish so... !


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Accept my heartiest congratulation on achieving this milestone :clap2: , i will be with u on 7th, all the best

Cheers!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Accept my heartiest congratulation on achieving this milestone :clap2: , i will be with u on 7th, all the best
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Brother... All the best for ur IELTS..!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Areeeeeeeeeeeee Vaaah..Congrats Bhaisaaab..and all the best for ielts i am giving the test on the same day..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Areeeeeeeeeeeee Vaaah..Congrats Bhaisaaab..and all the best for ielts i am giving the test on the same day..


Thanks Brother... Good luck to you tooo for IELTS.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jovi said:


> Accept my heartiest congratulation on achieving this milestone :clap2: , i will be with u on 7th, all the best
> 
> Cheers!


Jovi, did you applied skill assessment application or RPL with ACS?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Congrats*

Congrats Bhai....:clap2: and Best of luck for your IELTS :cheer2:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Congrats Bhai....:clap2: and Best of luck for your IELTS :cheer2:


Thanks brother. How is it going with your DIAC application?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Thanks brother. How is it going with your DIAC application?


Its going pretty well, i got the acknowledgment letter on 13th october ..now just have to wait :ranger:


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats Mr India for the ACS result and good luck for the IELTS exam. Did you booked the exam center in India. Please share the question once the exam is over


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Congrats Mr India for the ACS result and good luck for the IELTS exam. Did you booked the exam center in India. Please share the question once the exam is over


Thanks Ozsolz,

We had our IELTS speaking test today and it want well today, test was at local british council office in Bahrain. I am not sure if it is Ok to post our questions here but you can PM me your e-mail address i'll drop you an e-mail. 

Best Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay here is my IELTS Speaking test....

*Phase1*
1. Your Name.
2. Please show your Identity Card.
3. Where is your hometown.
4. Where do you live in Bahrain.
5. How long you have been living here.
6. Do you like Paintings?
7. Did you had painting classes in your school?
8. Why do you think Painting is important?
9. Will you ever buy a painting?
10. why?

*Phase2*
1. Describe a Party/ Picnic.
1.1 Where was it held?
1.2 What was the occasion?
1.3 Attended by?
1.4 Food and drinks?

*Phase3*
1. Do you like to eat ouside?
2. Where food tastes better at home or outside?
3. Do you think food from outside can create health issues?
4. Do you think people are cautious of their eating habbits now a days?

End of test


My wife's test was also similar except her phase 2 topic was Effect of technology in modern days.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

i had my ielts..was fine..how was urs mr.india?..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> i had my ielts..was fine..how was urs mr.india?..


Hey Aarav,

Me and my wife had our IELTS listeninf, reading and writing today.. It was fine similar to the cambridge practice we had..

Good luck for the results..


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you Mr India for the questions which gave me some confidence. I'm also planning take IELTS this month itself.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Thank you Mr India for the questions which gave me some confidence. I'm also planning take IELTS this month itself.


Good Luck and I am sure you will come out with flying colors.

Best regards,


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Jovi, did you applied skill assessment application or RPL with ACS?


Hi Mr. India, I have applied for RPL (my agent has waisted extra 50$  but he knows better), I also have taken my IELTS yesterday, it was just piece of cake, almost the same questions in spoken, likes dislikes, but the lady I think was more Fruit and party lover , I hate parties, but no choice and have to speak on it for 12 minutes, but i do love fruits & veggies, so had no problem for that, but anyway it was a great experience, i never had any classes or books, I will advise for all IELTS candidates just speak English as much as u can with your family, your collegues, friends and if not possible do it with yourself, read lot of books, newspapers and watch Star Movies not Plus 

Mr. India can u tell me what is this "? " in my status.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Very good Jovi, now you have to wait for IELTS result and ACS result. I think we both will be applying DIAC at the same time..

Keep us updated..
Best Regards,


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello,
I have 28 months experience as an IT Manager (handling IT support operations), 17 months as Application Engineer (working on oracle/unix/network monitoring) and 4 months as Technical Marketing engineer (providing demos of embedded system products).
Thus total experience is 4 Yrs.

I have a 4 yrs full time Bachelor's degree in Electronics Engineering.

Now I am going to appear for ACS under group A for Information Technology Manager ASCO 1224-11, what are my chances?
Pls suggest, m worried.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Gourav,

I work as IT manager with over 9 years of experience, I applied for my skill assessment with ACS with positive assessment, It was strange to note that ACS did not counted my experience with:

1. HCL Technologies as Team leader and 
2. IT Manager with one overseas company. 

I applied for Network Security ASCO code (to claim CSL/ MODL points). They only counted experience with Network Security/ Analyst/ Administrator designations. 

Gourav, you have a very fair chance of positive assessment, however, i would suggest you to refer skill agent.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Mr india,
M really worried for ACS as well as 4 priority visa processing norm.
My occupation is not on MODL and CSL, though I have family sponsorship but it will not be of any use now. (



mr.india said:


> Hey Gourav,
> 
> I work as IT manager with over 9 years of experience, I applied for my skill assessment with ACS with positive assessment, It was strange to note that ACS did not counted my experience with:
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks Mr india,
> M really worried for ACS as well as 4 priority visa processing norm.
> My occupation is not on MODL and CSL, though I have family sponsorship but it will not be of any use now. (


Just curious, do you have any possibility of arranging experience letter from colleagues \ manager's stating that you worked developing applications on Oracle / Unix? 

If you can do that then probably, you can apply for ASCO-2231-79 with Oracle Professional (which is currently on CSL).

Good Luck.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Mr India,
I can get from my reporting manager (but not on letter head) that I have worked on Oracle and UNIX for maximum of 3.8 Yrs.
But will this experience be sufficient for ASCO-2231-79 with Oracle ???? 

Will my Technical marketing Engineer (embedded sys) experience of 4 months will be considered by ACS????

Is Total 4 Yrs of ICT Exp sufficient for Information technology manager asco 1224-11, or it has to be 4 Yrs only for ASCO 1224-11?? 

M clueless now..........:confused2:
Can I apply for *Skilled Designated Area Sponsored (regional) subclass 883*?????


Pls suggest 



mr.india said:


> Just curious, do you have any possibility of arranging experience letter from colleagues \ manager's stating that you worked developing applications on Oracle / Unix?
> 
> If you can do that then probably, you can apply for ASCO-2231-79 with Oracle Professional (which is currently on CSL).
> 
> Good Luck.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

For skills assessment of a particular ASCO CODE under Group A, is it mandatory that all 4 Yrs have to be for the same profession? For Example: 2 yrs ( IT manager) + 2Yrs (Computing Professional) is considered suitable? In such cases wich ASCO Code should to applied to ACS for skill assessment? Pls help.


----------



## Jewellerymodel (Nov 9, 2009)

*Jewellery master model*



amaslam said:


> Congratulations :cheer2:



cheers!!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> For skills assessment of a particular ASCO CODE under Group A, is it mandatory that all 4 Yrs have to be for the same profession? For Example: 2 yrs ( IT manager) + 2Yrs (Computing Professional) is considered suitable? In such cases wich ASCO Code should to applied to ACS for skill assessment? Pls help.


Gourav, it all depends on the responsibilities you undertook, for example your work as Technical marketing Engineer, does it involved any management activity like, Planing, budgeting, management, compliance etc etc. Gourav, prepare a good cv with your responsibilities you held at each work, if it matches the ASCO code you applied, ACS will consider it. 

Second thing, also check if your work represents ASCO code - Applications & Analyst Programmer -1224-17 or ACS- ASCO-2231-79 - Oracle professional, which would closely represent your skill area which is also 60 points.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Jewellerymodel said:


> cheers!!!


Thanks Boss...


----------



## haansi (Oct 20, 2009)

*congratulations Mr. India.*



mr.india said:


> Got MY ACS result, says Security Admin i.e. MODL and CSL............ my turn now to say Yippiee............ Got it...
> 
> I am so happy today...


Congratulations.... Mr. India....... well done......best of luck


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

haansi said:


> Congratulations.... Mr. India....... well done......best of luck


Thanks Haansi...!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Mr India,
For skills assessment of a particular ASCO CODE under Group A, is it mandatory that all 4 Yrs have to be for the same profession? For Example: 2 yrs ( IT manager) + 2Yrs (Computing Professional) is considered suitable? In such cases wich ASCO Code should to applied to ACS for skill assessment? Pls help. 




mr.india said:


> Gourav, it all depends on the responsibilities you undertook, for example your work as Technical marketing Engineer, does it involved any management activity like, Planing, budgeting, management, compliance etc etc. Gourav, prepare a good cv with your responsibilities you held at each work, if it matches the ASCO code you applied, ACS will consider it.
> 
> Second thing, also check if your work represents ASCO code - Applications & Analyst Programmer -1224-17 or ACS- ASCO-2231-79 - Oracle professional, which would closely represent your skill area which is also 60 points.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hello Mr India,
> For skills assessment of a particular ASCO CODE under Group A, is it mandatory that all 4 Yrs have to be for the same profession? For Example: 2 yrs ( IT manager) + 2Yrs (Computing Professional) is considered suitable? In such cases wich ASCO Code should to applied to ACS for skill assessment? Pls help.



Gaurav,

If you read my last post, that's what I am telling you, it would be counted if your responsiblities as Computing Professional included planning, budgeting, managing etc etc.

Best Regards,


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for reply Mr India,
But I am asking a similar yet different question.
Currently m working as IT manager since 28 months.
I was working on oracle for 17 months.......... so will they consder me for ASCO CODE of Information technology manager or of Computing professional.???????

As Computing professional (Oracle) is in CSL+MODL, I would wish to apply under this type, but since my current role is different that this and hav more exp as IT manager......................will ACS assess me for Oracle professional????

Also do they consider any past 12 months out of recent 4 Yrs or the current role?

Is MODL exp of 17 months in past enough for me to claim Computing professional (Oracle)??

thanks for all your responses.



mr.india said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> If you read my last post, that's what I am telling you, it would be counted if your responsiblities as Computing Professional included planning, budgeting, managing etc etc.
> 
> Best Regards,


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi All, I had submitted ACS online on 26th Oct and the status got as "To be Allocated" instantly. CO got assigned on 30th Oct however, the status has not changed since then. I think it should get as "In Process" right?

Anyone can share insights into whats the relevancy of status updates on ACS request?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

reachali said:


> Hi All, I had submitted ACS online on 26th Oct and the status got as "To be Allocated" instantly. CO got assigned on 30th Oct however, the status has not changed since then. I think it should get as "In Process" right?
> 
> Anyone can share insights into whats the relevancy of status updates on ACS request?


Hey Reachali,

Keep Patience, it will change, normally "with an assessor" for everyone here on this forum is 2 -7 days, for me it was 6 weeks. I don't think there is any relevancy of status updates. 

Till then just chill..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello all,
I am applying for skill assessment of ASCO 2231-79 Computing professional (oracle) ie MODL+CSL.
1> In oracle what exactly is required by ACS? (DBA or PLSQL-Forms /Reports programmer or eBusinesss suite) kindly help.
I have done DBA as well as plsql tasks. 

2> Also do I need to explain each project detail or generic job responsibilities and skills utilized will be enough for MODL assessment?

Also if any1 is having the Employer reference format for MODL assessment, pls send me..... I do not how how much in depth ACS requires in the reference letter.

Thanks for all ur earlier support.


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

2 Options for Employer Reference -

*1st Option* : Employer reference format...needs to be on Letter Head


This is to certify that Mr. XYZ – ID No. 999999 holder of Indian Passport No. Z-999999 is working full time as a Computer Programmer in M/s. ABC Inc. since Month-Year to present.

He is responsible to handle IT related tasks in the company and his duties include designing and developing applications and respond to product support and customer support issues. Through out his career with ABC he has designed & developed several applications such as Inventory Control application, LPO Management System, Sea Port Documentation system etc. The technologies used were Java/J2EE (Servlet, EJB, JMS, Applets, JSPs etc.) on WebSphere Application Server.

Duties & Responsibilities assigned to him:
- Designing / Developing Applications as required by company
- Customer Support
- Product Support
- Training end-users of the software

Skills:
Java Programming, Experience in developing applications using J2E
Weblogic Server / Workshop for Weblogic, WebSphere Application Server
Sun Java Application Server
Jakarta Struts Framework
JSP, Servlets, EJB, Hibernate, Spring Framework, JMS
NetBeans 5.5, Oracle 9i, MS Access, Visual Basic etc.

Applications developed successfully for ABC and its Sister Concerns:
- Stock Control Application
- Purchase Order Management System
- Freezone Delivery Order System


For ABC Co. 


*2nd Option* : In case you cannot get the Employer refernce letter, need to submit Statutory declaration for the same (as in my case)..below is the format for the same..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...declaration-employee-experience-evidence.html


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks :clap2: a lot Ali for that quick response.

Can you suggest me further that Embedded C programming, VHDL & Verilog coding and Assembley language coding for Microcontrollers are considered by ACS as ICT?

I have 4 months experience in this stuff as I was working as technical marketing engineer and used the above skills during my demonstration to clients.
I will complete 4 Yrs on 30th Nov 09. If ACS does not consider this experience as ICT, I will have to wait further for another 4 months. 

Kindly suggest.

Aslo for Oracle specialization in Oracle, will ACS consider my DBA role?

Regards,
gaurav



reachali said:


> 2 Options for Employer Reference -
> 
> *1st Option* : Employer reference format...needs to be on Letter Head
> 
> ...


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey ,
Finally my acs application moved..its says with the assesor and reg post num is given...hopefully shall come to know in a couple of weeks where to i stand..keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey ,
> Finally my acs application moved..its says with the assesor and reg post num is given...hopefully shall come to know in a couple of weeks where to i stand..keeping fingers crossed.



Congrats buddy... mine took 9 Days to reach Bahrain. you might take less time to reach Dubai..

Good luck..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hope it comes out as expected..how about ur diac how is it going?..ielts results on 20th i guess?..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> hope it comes out as expected..how about ur diac how is it going?..ielts results on 20th i guess?..



Yes Aarav,

I have filled my 175 online application, just waiting for IELTS result. Plus I have applied for victoria SS, We may not need it but since it was free, we thought worth a shot..

Hoz your application going on/


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

have kept all the documents ready..shall start once all the results are with us..lets c..


----------

